# Organiser les icones du bureau



## chatterton (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un utilitaire sous macos équivalent à l'excellente application Fences sous Windows, capable de regrouper des icônes du bureau (exemple de screenshot).

Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions! 

Chatterton


----------



## edd72 (16 Septembre 2010)

Bumptop pour Mac? Il n'est plus mis à jour (revendu à Google je crois) mais tu dois pouvoir en trouver une version.



-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron) :
Pour moi, il est ici question de personnalisation de l'interface de Mac OS X. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Customisation". Et hop !!!


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2010)

chatterton a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche un utilitaire sous macos équivalent à l'excellente application Fences sous Windows, capable de regrouper des icônes du bureau (exemple de screenshot).
> 
> ...


Le dock peut être.

En créant des dossiers avec des raccourcis à l'intérieur.


----------



## Fìx (16 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Le dock peut être.
> 
> En créant des dossiers avec des raccourcis à l'intérieur.



Y'avait pas une app, assez récente, même ptêt encore en bêta, qui permettait une organisation dans le même genre mais en 3D? 

J'ai même vu Phil1982 poster un desk avec ça... _(même si dans son post il disait qu'c'était pas gen-gen! :rateau: )_


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2010)

Ha oui, exact. Ça avait même fait l'objet d'une news il me semble.

Après une petite recherche : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/140521/bumptop-pour-passer-le-bureau-de-votre-mac-en-3d


----------



## chatterton (16 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour vos suggestions, 

J'avais testé bumptop à l'époque, pas convaincu du tout de l'utilité, et ce n'est pas ce que je cherche.

Et les répertoires dans le dock, j'ai déjà, mais là je m'intéresse vraiment au bureau, et comment organiser les myriades de fichiers qui finissent par s'y nicher - pouvoir les regrouper par type de fichier, par thèmes, un peu comme je veux...

Je crois que je vais devoir me mettre à la programmation pour Mac et le faire moi-même :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Peut-être Dragthing ?


----------



## chatterton (24 Septembre 2010)

Oui, j'ai testé dragthing, mais ce n'est pas exactement ce que je cherche (tout en étant le plus proche).


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2010)

chatterton a dit:


> mais là je m'intéresse vraiment au bureau, et comment organiser *les myriades de fichiers qui finissent par s'y nicher*


Je ne sais plus où j'ai lu ça (sur ce forum surement), mais je crois que ce n'est pas très bon d'avoir trop de trucs sur le bureau.

Sinon, y'a HyperDock qui vient de sortir : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/170051/hyperdock-un-dock-pour-les-pros


----------

